# Unbekannter Fehler beim encoden mit Adobe media encoder



## Hampam (7. Juni 2009)

Moin moin,

ich bin ganz frisch auf dem gebiet, also bitte einfach ausdrücken 

folgendes problem... ich möchte gitarrenvideos machen (ich mit gitarre am lieder spielen) soweit auch alles super... splitscreen drin, 2 videos von mir und n mp3 file, alles synchron und wunderbar... nun will ich das aus adobe premiere (cs4) exportieren, media encoder öffnet sich und rattert durch... am ENDE (nach 30 bis 50 minuten) sagt er mir ein fehler sei aufgetreten... ich habe es nun mit mpeg4 mpeg2 und avi versucht doch alles schiefgegangen... das mpeg2 video hat er zwar trotzdem gespeichert, aber das bild zuckt und springt in der timeline hin und her... es sieht aus als hätte ich falsche medikamente genommen.... nun meine vermutungen: liegt es an windows 7? liegt es daran dass ich nur 1GB ram habe? oder an was ganz anderem?

zum ram: ich lese mal dass man 512mb braucht andere sagen 2gb sind mindestens nötig... was stimmt da nun?

wär suuuper wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte...

schonmal thx im voraus^^


mfg

Hampam


----------



## Hampam (8. Juni 2009)

so...


nun habe ich 2gb ram^^ und an win7 liegts auch nicht wie ich inzwischen gelesen habe... der fehler besteht immer... egal was ich mache egal welchen codec ich auswähle.... als mpeg2 speichert er es auch mit fehlermeldung... also bliebe nur noch das problem des "zuckens"... wie oben erwähnt zuckt das bild also das video springt in der timeline hin und her während der sound flüssig durchläuft... 

nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass das bereits der fall ist wenn ich das video in premiere imporiere... weiss jemand woran DAS liegt?


----------

